# Sensitive stomach food for puppy



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I don't know much about it but a vet once told me the sensitive stomach salmon was a better choice for diarrhea than lamb. A lot of Goldens act like they are starving all the time. Someone here said their dog could eat the whole bag and still act like they are starving. I would just go by body condition. Can you feel each rib easily but not see them?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Low fat food has lots of fiber to help them feel full but 4 cups at 8 months is not too much. My very small girl is about 15 months and gets 4 cups daily. She is just one of those dogs that burns a lot of calories  If she starts slowing down on eating or doesn't finish her meals you can cut back a little but my girls can finish off a 2 cup meal in less than 3 minutes. They would eat another if I offered it! And both my girls get another 1/2 cup of training treats and still act like meals are an Olympic event!
Just me but wouldn't fix what isn't broke. If this food sits well on her tummy with all she has been through I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## rielsly (Feb 6, 2019)

He is a VERY food motivated dog that would happily eat anything I give him, but there's also a definite change in his hunger since adding this food. He eats poop and had finally been doing it less and now he is begging to go outside running around like crazy looking for it all the time. Which side note, gross and has anyone had success in decreasing this?

Are there any reliable non prescription brands other than the Pro Plan? And maybe I will try the salmon. I think his weight is ok I just feel like he's not getting the nutrients he needs as a puppy from a low fat food. And it's not cheap ?


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

rielsly said:


> He is a VERY food motivated dog that would happily eat anything I give him, but there's also a definite change in his hunger since adding this food. He eats poop and had finally been doing it less and now he is begging to go outside running around like crazy looking for it all the time. Which side note, gross and has anyone had success in decreasing this?
> 
> Are there any reliable non prescription brands other than the Pro Plan? And maybe I will try the salmon. I think his weight is ok I just feel like he's not getting the nutrients he needs as a puppy from a low fat food. And it's not cheap ?


How is Charlie doing?

After Tomo was on the Royal Canin GI Puppy food, we switched to Royal Canin Golden Retriever Puppy. Per their site, it is in the Digestive Sensitivity category. He's doing really well on it, and only gets loose stools or diarrhea when he eats something he shouldn't (like plastic or latex gloves :yuck.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

rielsly said:


> He is a VERY food motivated dog that would happily eat anything I give him, but there's also a definite change in his hunger since adding this food. He eats poop and had finally been doing it less and now he is begging to go outside running around like crazy looking for it all the time. Which side note, gross and has anyone had success in decreasing this?
> 
> Are there any reliable non prescription brands other than the Pro Plan? And maybe I will try the salmon. I think his weight is ok I just feel like he's not getting the nutrients he needs as a puppy from a low fat food. And it's not cheap ?


Some people don’t like Blue Buffalo, but its fish recipe is one of the only foods that doesn’t make my second dog’s (not a golden) poop soup. It’s not necessarily cheap, more “middle of the road” in terms of price. I do think it’s the fish that does it—I think it’s better for sensitive stomachs and even if you don’t go for Blue, definitely try a fish/salmon recipe. Whatever food you get, make sure it has a real protein as the first ingredient: whitefish, salmon, etc. not fish meal, or anything like that. I have seen people on this forum who use Nutro and Canidae, but I’m not sure if they have anything fish, and do not have experience using them. Taste of the Wild is similar to Blue and does have a fish recipe. Again, I have used this, just know it is a better dog food. If you type in any of these brands, other threads are sure to pop up, giving you more info from more experienced users 🙂 I hope this helps you in your dog food endeavors...


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

However , Taste of the Wild is pretty rich—I have heard of dogs having the runs on this one. So it probably would not be your first choice for a food for sensitive tummies. I did find that adding an omega 3/fish oil supplement helped both my dogs’ coat, and it may have benefited their stools as well. It may or may not help your dog, but just putting an idea out there, along with a different food. 🙂


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

You do actually want the "meal" - it's just the protein source with the water content removed, so foods with a protein meal (chicken meal, lamb meal, beef meal, etc.) as the first ingredient have more protein content by weight than foods with just the protein listed (chicken/lamb/beef, etc.)


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

aesthetic said:


> You do actually want the "meal" - it's just the protein source with the water content removed, so foods with a protein meal (chicken meal, lamb meal, beef meal, etc.) as the first ingredient have more protein content by weight than foods with just the protein listed (chicken/lamb/beef, etc.)


Thanks for the info, I’ll remember that...I was always told that meal was BAD. Learn something new, every day, I guess 🤷‍♀️


----------

